# [Request] illuminati Soft key icon



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi I hope im posting this in the right place but if not feel free to move. anyways I wanted to request some one make a nav bar icon of this logo pictured. I just think it would look cool as the home key. I want to be able to make it blue with the setting in rom control. Thank You!
p.s. If you do a quick google image search you might be able to find an image to use as a template. I didn't post them because I didn't know if they would be usefull.


----------



## VegasDen (Apr 6, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

ya this is just what i was looking for thanks man!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

abezzilla99 said:


> Mod Type:: Theme
> 
> Difficulty:: Moderate
> 
> ...


That's a free mason logo, which is not the same thing as the Illuminati.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

yarly said:


> That's a free mason logo, which is not the same thing as the Illuminati.


The topic of the Illuminati seems to be one that people never have the right information for. Thanks to idiots like Kanye West, people think they are a group of devil worshipers and are going to bring Tupac back from the dead


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

it's already been said , that's the freemason logo, illuminati is a concept or an idea.


----------



## swimdude1120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Please don't tarnish the good name of the Free Masons by mixing them with the Illuminati. Two very different things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL at this entire thread!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> LOL at this entire thread!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


https://twitter.com/...330644493320193


----------



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> https://twitter.com/...330644493320193


And he uses instagram...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

swimdude1120 said:


> Please don't tarnish the good name of the Free Masons by mixing them with the Illuminati. Two very different things.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 there are porch masons who are unaware of what those in the 33Rd degree are doing..

hour of the time (bill Cooper), anybody?



*/end political and infowar oriented hijacking of thread, sorry OP/*
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Where the hell am I?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> The topic of the Illuminati seems to be one that people never have the right information for. Thanks to idiots like Kanye West, people think they are a group of devil worshipers and are going to bring Tupac back from the dead


Swift? The X2 rider who went to Appletown? That you? You back??

/hijack.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Killuminati all trough your body, blows like a 12 gauge shotty.


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

SwiftLegend said:


> The topic of the Illuminati seems to be one that people never have the right information for. Thanks to idiots like Kanye West, people think they are a group of devil worshipers and are going to bring Tupac back from the dead


not sure what kanye did but i agree that most people have no idea what they are talking about when they talk about the illuminati.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Kanye is mostly retarded...mostly.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't give a fuck if it freemason illuminati I just thought the logo look cool lol. Fuck it.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> https://twitter.com/...330644493320193


haha youre a free mason?! I dont think youre supposed to advertise that


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

They can. However, they're not allowed to talk about what they do and such depending on what it is. Grandpa is a free mason and one of my teachers in high school was.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> They can. However, they're not allowed to talk about what they do and such depending on what it is. Grandpa is a free mason and one of my teachers in high school was.


thats is actually kind of interesting.

doesnt make the OP any cooler though smh


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Thread closed. He got his Free Mason logo.


----------

